# Great idea for boiling cauldron effect



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=G7BsBpIP7lE credit to Yamummah of reddit for finding this


----------



## rockingthehomestead (Sep 1, 2014)

That's pretty cool!


----------

